# can i take a higher dose?



## pippi (Feb 26, 2005)

hi,
i need some help. I was put on 50 mg of clomid but this didn't work i was then put on 100mg and my blood test results were 9.0 and then this month they were 9.0. My gynae wont up my dose again but i feel I'm waisting time still taking 100mg but he says just to keep taking them. i don't know if its possable to take 150mg? i really need some advice I'm due to take them again tommorrow. I'm thinking of getting a second opinion from another gynae. I'm really tempted to just take 150mg but i don't know wot is the worst it can do?


----------



## sallie (Feb 25, 2005)

Hello, 
The maximum dosage of clomid is 100mg once daily for 5 days, please I recommend u do not self medicate and take a higher dose.  Usually clomid is given in the higher dose (100mg) if ovulation is absent.  I suggest u go back to ur gynae consultant and ask about further tests if u haven't already had them... laparoscopy with dye test 2 start, hope this has been useful


----------



## pippi (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks Sallie,
I feel more positive today, my hormones were playing havoc with me. I'm not ovulating on 100mg thats why I'm so frustrated, I'm thinking of comming of them for a while. I'm waiting for a phone call from my gynae today so ill see wot he has to say. Thank you again you have written to me a couple of times i really appreciate it. Hope everything is going OK for you its nice to talk to someone. Your an


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

I know docs try and allow 3 months of clomid to see if you do ovulate but judging by those levels the doseage you are on is too low.  It seems silly to carry on taking the same dose if it is not working however i would not increase you dose without talking it thru with doc.

Go back to him/her and ask more questions - good luck!


----------



## pippi (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks alex,
i will discuss it further with my doctor. But  turned up today so its another month i feel is waisted.
Thanks again Alex


----------

